# Fassone: la sua verità sul Milan.



## admin (1 Agosto 2019)

Fassone a Sporitalia sul Milan:"Il suo addio al Milan dopo poco più di un anno:"C’è rammarico di noi dirigenti per aver iniziato un lavoro e aver seminato, però poi non abbiamo potuto completare il lavoro. Credo che *il proprietario abbia sottovalutato la difficoltà di restituire il prestito di 18 mesi*. Pensava di avere un debito piccolo rispetto al bene che aveva. Non è riuscito nei tempi previsti a fare l’operazione, ci ha rimesso tanti soldi e la proprietà è passata ad altri. Se riporto la mia testa ad agosto 2016 quando ricevetti la telefonata dei cinesi, credo che chiunque al mio posto non avrebbe resistito a prendere parte al progetto Milan. Inoltre stavano trattando con Fininvest e col supporto di un advisor importante. Se il Milan e Fininvest cedono a questo signore, è perché c’era un progetto serio. Ero onorato di farne parte. Abbiamo commesso anche errori, però abbiamo fatto anche cose buone. Nei 15 mesi di gestione abbiamo cercato di fare il meglio possibile per creare un buon progetto e creare entusiamo. Dopo vari mesi si percepivano le difficoltà finanziarie e non credevo finisse così a luglio 2018. Gli ultimi mesi sono stati una sofferenza, non potevamo agire sul mercato e c’era dispiacere. Yonghong Li ha perso il Milan a causa dei debiti contratti, doveva restituire il debito corrente da 32 milioni e per il resto c’era tempo fino ad ottobre. Ma è andato in default non avendo restituito quei soldi. Non l’ho più sentito dopo, prima comunque parlavo quasi solo con Han Li dato che parlava anche inglese. L’ho anche risentito ed è stato sempre affettuoso con me. Il danno maggiore l’hanno subito più loro di me. Mirabelli DS? Era il primo collaboratore di Ausilio e l’ho conosciuto grazie a Piero all’Inter. Faceva tanto lavoro, vedevo come costruiva la rete di osservatori. Alcuni acquisti erano state sue intenzioni. Cercavo un ds che volesse scommettere con me, lui disse sì quando ancora non si sapeva se il closing si sarebbe fatto. Gli rimborsavo le spese durante quel periodo, ha avuto grande coraggio. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta giusta con lui. Credo che il bilancio sia stato positivo. Maldini= Io gli avevo proposto di lavorare al Milan. Immaginavo un Milan a due punte, Maldini e Mirabelli che si completassero. Massimiliano che aveva fatto gavetta ed esperienza con un campione. Paolo ha preferito non accettare, bisogna chiedere a lui perché ha poi detto sì a Elliott. Forse gli piaceva di più il progetto. Non so se oggi hanno più soldi di quelli che avevo io, ma spendono di più per il management. Hanno investito di più sulla parte dirigenziale. Prendere Bonucci fu un errore, mentre il rinnovo di Donnarumma no.".


----------



## uolfetto (1 Agosto 2019)

"ha fatto anche cose buone"


----------



## Konrad (1 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sporitalia sul Milan:"Il suo addio al Milan dopo poco più di un anno:"C’è rammarico di noi dirigenti per aver iniziato un lavoro e aver seminato, però poi non abbiamo potuto completare il lavoro. Credo che *il proprietario abbia sottovalutato la difficoltà di restituire il prestito di 18 mesi*. Pensava di avere un debito piccolo rispetto al bene che aveva. Non è riuscito nei tempi previsti a fare l’operazione, ci ha rimesso tanti soldi e la proprietà è passata ad altri. Se riporto la mia testa ad agosto 2016 quando ricevetti la telefonata dei cinesi, credo che chiunque al mio posto non avrebbe resistito a prendere parte al progetto Milan. Inoltre stavano trattando con Fininvest e col supporto di un advisor importante. Se il Milan e Fininvest cedono a questo signore, è perché c’era un progetto serio. Ero onorato di farne parte. Abbiamo commesso anche errori, però abbiamo fatto anche cose buone. Nei 15 mesi di gestione abbiamo cercato di fare il meglio possibile per creare un buon progetto e creare entusiamo. Dopo vari mesi si percepivano le difficoltà finanziarie e non credevo finisse così a luglio 2018. Gli ultimi mesi sono stati una sofferenza, non potevamo agire sul mercato e c’era dispiacere. Yonghong Li ha perso il Milan a causa dei debiti contratti, doveva restituire il debito corrente da 32 milioni e per il resto c’era tempo fino ad ottobre. Ma è andato in default non avendo restituito quei soldi. Non l’ho più sentito dopo, prima comunque parlavo quasi solo con Han Li dato che parlava anche inglese. L’ho anche risentito ed è stato sempre affettuoso con me. Il danno maggiore l’hanno subito più loro di me. Mirabelli DS? Era il primo collaboratore di Ausilio e l’ho conosciuto grazie a Piero all’Inter. Faceva tanto lavoro, vedevo come costruiva la rete di osservatori. Alcuni acquisti erano state sue intenzioni. Cercavo un ds che volesse scommettere con me, lui disse sì quando ancora non si sapeva se il closing si sarebbe fatto. Gli rimborsavo le spese durante quel periodo, ha avuto grande coraggio. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta giusta con lui. Credo che il bilancio sia stato positivo. Maldini= Io gli avevo proposto di lavorare al Milan. Immaginavo un Milan a due punte, Maldini e Mirabelli che si completassero. Massimiliano che aveva fatto gavetta ed esperienza con un campione. Paolo ha preferito non accettare, bisogna chiedere a lui perché ha poi detto sì a Elliott. Forse gli piaceva di più il progetto. Non so se oggi hanno più soldi di quelli che avevo io, ma spendono di più per il management. Hanno investito di più sulla parte dirigenziale".



Incredibile come certi personaggi parlino ancora...


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Incredibile come certi personaggi parlino ancora...



.


----------



## iceman. (1 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sporitalia sul Milan:"Il suo addio al Milan dopo poco più di un anno:"C’è rammarico di noi dirigenti per aver iniziato un lavoro e aver seminato, però poi non abbiamo potuto completare il lavoro. Credo che *il proprietario abbia sottovalutato la difficoltà di restituire il prestito di 18 mesi*. Pensava di avere un debito piccolo rispetto al bene che aveva. Non è riuscito nei tempi previsti a fare l’operazione, ci ha rimesso tanti soldi e la proprietà è passata ad altri. Se riporto la mia testa ad agosto 2016 quando ricevetti la telefonata dei cinesi, credo che chiunque al mio posto non avrebbe resistito a prendere parte al progetto Milan. Inoltre stavano trattando con Fininvest e col supporto di un advisor importante. Se il Milan e Fininvest cedono a questo signore, è perché c’era un progetto serio. Ero onorato di farne parte. Abbiamo commesso anche errori, però abbiamo fatto anche cose buone. Nei 15 mesi di gestione abbiamo cercato di fare il meglio possibile per creare un buon progetto e creare entusiamo. Dopo vari mesi si percepivano le difficoltà finanziarie e non credevo finisse così a luglio 2018. Gli ultimi mesi sono stati una sofferenza, non potevamo agire sul mercato e c’era dispiacere. Yonghong Li ha perso il Milan a causa dei debiti contratti, doveva restituire il debito corrente da 32 milioni e per il resto c’era tempo fino ad ottobre. Ma è andato in default non avendo restituito quei soldi. Non l’ho più sentito dopo, prima comunque parlavo quasi solo con Han Li dato che parlava anche inglese. L’ho anche risentito ed è stato sempre affettuoso con me. Il danno maggiore l’hanno subito più loro di me. Mirabelli DS? Era il primo collaboratore di Ausilio e l’ho conosciuto grazie a Piero all’Inter. Faceva tanto lavoro, vedevo come costruiva la rete di osservatori. Alcuni acquisti erano state sue intenzioni. Cercavo un ds che volesse scommettere con me, lui disse sì quando ancora non si sapeva se il closing si sarebbe fatto. Gli rimborsavo le spese durante quel periodo, ha avuto grande coraggio. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta giusta con lui. Credo che il bilancio sia stato positivo. Maldini= Io gli avevo proposto di lavorare al Milan. Immaginavo un Milan a due punte, Maldini e Mirabelli che si completassero. Massimiliano che aveva fatto gavetta ed esperienza con un campione. Paolo ha preferito non accettare, bisogna chiedere a lui perché ha poi detto sì a Elliott. Forse gli piaceva di più il progetto. Non so se oggi hanno più soldi di quelli che avevo io, ma spendono di più per il management. Hanno investito di più sulla parte dirigenziale".



mi sono fatto abbindolare dalle sue parole, secondo me come dirigente non era neanche tanto male, il problema è che ha dato le chiavi del progetto ad un incompetente alle prime armi, tant'è vero che stiamo cercando di sbolognare tutti i suoi acquisti.


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sporitalia sul Milan:"Il suo addio al Milan dopo poco più di un anno:"C’è rammarico di noi dirigenti per aver iniziato un lavoro e aver seminato, però poi non abbiamo potuto completare il lavoro. Credo che *il proprietario abbia sottovalutato la difficoltà di restituire il prestito di 18 mesi*. Pensava di avere un debito piccolo rispetto al bene che aveva. Non è riuscito nei tempi previsti a fare l’operazione, ci ha rimesso tanti soldi e la proprietà è passata ad altri. Se riporto la mia testa ad agosto 2016 quando ricevetti la telefonata dei cinesi, credo che chiunque al mio posto non avrebbe resistito a prendere parte al progetto Milan. Inoltre stavano trattando con Fininvest e col supporto di un advisor importante. Se il Milan e Fininvest cedono a questo signore, è perché c’era un progetto serio. Ero onorato di farne parte. Abbiamo commesso anche errori, però abbiamo fatto anche cose buone. Nei 15 mesi di gestione abbiamo cercato di fare il meglio possibile per creare un buon progetto e creare entusiamo. Dopo vari mesi si percepivano le difficoltà finanziarie e non credevo finisse così a luglio 2018. Gli ultimi mesi sono stati una sofferenza, non potevamo agire sul mercato e c’era dispiacere. Yonghong Li ha perso il Milan a causa dei debiti contratti, doveva restituire il debito corrente da 32 milioni e per il resto c’era tempo fino ad ottobre. Ma è andato in default non avendo restituito quei soldi. Non l’ho più sentito dopo, prima comunque parlavo quasi solo con Han Li dato che parlava anche inglese. L’ho anche risentito ed è stato sempre affettuoso con me. Il danno maggiore l’hanno subito più loro di me. Mirabelli DS? Era il primo collaboratore di Ausilio e l’ho conosciuto grazie a Piero all’Inter. Faceva tanto lavoro, vedevo come costruiva la rete di osservatori. Alcuni acquisti erano state sue intenzioni. Cercavo un ds che volesse scommettere con me, lui disse sì quando ancora non si sapeva se il closing si sarebbe fatto. Gli rimborsavo le spese durante quel periodo, ha avuto grande coraggio. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta giusta con lui. Credo che il bilancio sia stato positivo. Maldini= Io gli avevo proposto di lavorare al Milan. Immaginavo un Milan a due punte, Maldini e Mirabelli che si completassero. Massimiliano che aveva fatto gavetta ed esperienza con un campione. Paolo ha preferito non accettare, bisogna chiedere a lui perché ha poi detto sì a Elliott. Forse gli piaceva di più il progetto. Non so se oggi hanno più soldi di quelli che avevo io, ma spendono di più per il management. Hanno investito di più sulla parte dirigenziale".



L'errore di fondo di Fassone è stato quello di accettare l'incarico senza sapere chi fosse l'acquirente. Poi ha sbagliato la scelta del ds, il quale ha costruito una squadra senza capo né coda, senza avere un progetto tecnico/tattico chiaro.


----------



## jacky (1 Agosto 2019)

Invece secondo me prendere Bonucci non fu un errore, anzi!
A priori e non a posteriori fu una delle poche cose buone fatte


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sporitalia sul Milan:"Il suo addio al Milan dopo poco più di un anno:"C’è rammarico di noi dirigenti per aver iniziato un lavoro e aver seminato, però poi non abbiamo potuto completare il lavoro. Credo che *il proprietario abbia sottovalutato la difficoltà di restituire il prestito di 18 mesi*. Pensava di avere un debito piccolo rispetto al bene che aveva. Non è riuscito nei tempi previsti a fare l’operazione, ci ha rimesso tanti soldi e la proprietà è passata ad altri. Se riporto la mia testa ad agosto 2016 quando ricevetti la telefonata dei cinesi, credo che chiunque al mio posto non avrebbe resistito a prendere parte al progetto Milan. Inoltre stavano trattando con Fininvest e col supporto di un advisor importante. Se il Milan e Fininvest cedono a questo signore, è perché c’era un progetto serio. Ero onorato di farne parte. Abbiamo commesso anche errori, però abbiamo fatto anche cose buone. Nei 15 mesi di gestione abbiamo cercato di fare il meglio possibile per creare un buon progetto e creare entusiamo. Dopo vari mesi si percepivano le difficoltà finanziarie e non credevo finisse così a luglio 2018. Gli ultimi mesi sono stati una sofferenza, non potevamo agire sul mercato e c’era dispiacere. Yonghong Li ha perso il Milan a causa dei debiti contratti, doveva restituire il debito corrente da 32 milioni e per il resto c’era tempo fino ad ottobre. Ma è andato in default non avendo restituito quei soldi. Non l’ho più sentito dopo, prima comunque parlavo quasi solo con Han Li dato che parlava anche inglese. L’ho anche risentito ed è stato sempre affettuoso con me. Il danno maggiore l’hanno subito più loro di me. Mirabelli DS? Era il primo collaboratore di Ausilio e l’ho conosciuto grazie a Piero all’Inter. Faceva tanto lavoro, vedevo come costruiva la rete di osservatori. Alcuni acquisti erano state sue intenzioni. Cercavo un ds che volesse scommettere con me, lui disse sì quando ancora non si sapeva se il closing si sarebbe fatto. Gli rimborsavo le spese durante quel periodo, ha avuto grande coraggio. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta giusta con lui. Credo che il bilancio sia stato positivo. Maldini= Io gli avevo proposto di lavorare al Milan. Immaginavo un Milan a due punte, Maldini e Mirabelli che si completassero. Massimiliano che aveva fatto gavetta ed esperienza con un campione. Paolo ha preferito non accettare, bisogna chiedere a lui perché ha poi detto sì a Elliott. Forse gli piaceva di più il progetto. Non so se oggi hanno più soldi di quelli che avevo io, ma spendono di più per il management. Hanno investito di più sulla parte dirigenziale. Prendere Bonucci fu un errore, mentre il rinnovo di Donnarumma no.".



Pazzesco come ci sia gente che ancora crede all'ingenuità di fassone. Ma seriamente pensate che non sappia nulla? Goditi la pensione maledetto bugiardo.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sporitalia sul Milan:"Il suo addio al Milan dopo poco più di un anno:"C’è rammarico di noi dirigenti per aver iniziato un lavoro e aver seminato, però poi non abbiamo potuto completare il lavoro. Credo che *il proprietario abbia sottovalutato la difficoltà di restituire il prestito di 18 mesi*. Pensava di avere un debito piccolo rispetto al bene che aveva. Non è riuscito nei tempi previsti a fare l’operazione, ci ha rimesso tanti soldi e la proprietà è passata ad altri. Se riporto la mia testa ad agosto 2016 quando ricevetti la telefonata dei cinesi, credo che chiunque al mio posto non avrebbe resistito a prendere parte al progetto Milan. Inoltre stavano trattando con Fininvest e col supporto di un advisor importante. Se il Milan e Fininvest cedono a questo signore, è perché c’era un progetto serio. Ero onorato di farne parte. Abbiamo commesso anche errori, però abbiamo fatto anche cose buone. Nei 15 mesi di gestione abbiamo cercato di fare il meglio possibile per creare un buon progetto e creare entusiamo. Dopo vari mesi si percepivano le difficoltà finanziarie e non credevo finisse così a luglio 2018. Gli ultimi mesi sono stati una sofferenza, non potevamo agire sul mercato e c’era dispiacere. Yonghong Li ha perso il Milan a causa dei debiti contratti, doveva restituire il debito corrente da 32 milioni e per il resto c’era tempo fino ad ottobre. Ma è andato in default non avendo restituito quei soldi. Non l’ho più sentito dopo, prima comunque parlavo quasi solo con Han Li dato che parlava anche inglese. L’ho anche risentito ed è stato sempre affettuoso con me. Il danno maggiore l’hanno subito più loro di me. Mirabelli DS? Era il primo collaboratore di Ausilio e l’ho conosciuto grazie a Piero all’Inter. Faceva tanto lavoro, vedevo come costruiva la rete di osservatori. Alcuni acquisti erano state sue intenzioni. Cercavo un ds che volesse scommettere con me, lui disse sì quando ancora non si sapeva se il closing si sarebbe fatto. Gli rimborsavo le spese durante quel periodo, ha avuto grande coraggio. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta giusta con lui. Credo che il bilancio sia stato positivo. Maldini= Io gli avevo proposto di lavorare al Milan. Immaginavo un Milan a due punte, Maldini e Mirabelli che si completassero. Massimiliano che aveva fatto gavetta ed esperienza con un campione. Paolo ha preferito non accettare, bisogna chiedere a lui perché ha poi detto sì a Elliott. Forse gli piaceva di più il progetto. Non so se oggi hanno più soldi di quelli che avevo io, ma spendono di più per il management. Hanno investito di più sulla parte dirigenziale. Prendere Bonucci fu un errore, mentre il rinnovo di Donnarumma no.".



Permettetemi di osservare che a questi livelli di trattative e di dirigenza non si va per sentito dire o senza avere informazioni.

Persino noi comuni mortali dobbiamo essere abituati a spulciare documenti e contratti quando compriamo gli abbonamenti per il telefono o per l'allacciamento della corrente o qualsivoglia bene.

Adesso un dirigente si lega ad una proprietà di cui sa zero, dove sono coinvolte cifre milionarie, così, per scommessa? Se non sbaglio l'AD ne dovrebbe sapere più di chiunque altro. E si trovano DS che accettano sulla fiducia la proposta come se non avessero niente da fare dalla mattina alla sera? Ma ricordiamoci cosa ha detto Tare, che ha rifiutato persino l'offerta di Maldini.

Sempre le solite ipocrisie per voler passare come ingenuo, come vittima.

Ma per favore.


----------



## chicagousait (2 Agosto 2019)

Dilettanti allo sbaraglio


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sporitalia sul Milan:"Il suo addio al Milan dopo poco più di un anno:"C’è rammarico di noi dirigenti per aver iniziato un lavoro e aver seminato, però poi non abbiamo potuto completare il lavoro. Credo che *il proprietario abbia sottovalutato la difficoltà di restituire il prestito di 18 mesi*. Pensava di avere un debito piccolo rispetto al bene che aveva. Non è riuscito nei tempi previsti a fare l’operazione, ci ha rimesso tanti soldi e la proprietà è passata ad altri. Se riporto la mia testa ad agosto 2016 quando ricevetti la telefonata dei cinesi, credo che chiunque al mio posto non avrebbe resistito a prendere parte al progetto Milan. Inoltre stavano trattando con Fininvest e col supporto di un advisor importante. Se il Milan e Fininvest cedono a questo signore, è perché c’era un progetto serio. Ero onorato di farne parte. Abbiamo commesso anche errori, però abbiamo fatto anche cose buone. Nei 15 mesi di gestione abbiamo cercato di fare il meglio possibile per creare un buon progetto e creare entusiamo. Dopo vari mesi si percepivano le difficoltà finanziarie e non credevo finisse così a luglio 2018. Gli ultimi mesi sono stati una sofferenza, non potevamo agire sul mercato e c’era dispiacere. Yonghong Li ha perso il Milan a causa dei debiti contratti, doveva restituire il debito corrente da 32 milioni e per il resto c’era tempo fino ad ottobre. Ma è andato in default non avendo restituito quei soldi. Non l’ho più sentito dopo, prima comunque parlavo quasi solo con Han Li dato che parlava anche inglese. L’ho anche risentito ed è stato sempre affettuoso con me. Il danno maggiore l’hanno subito più loro di me. Mirabelli DS? Era il primo collaboratore di Ausilio e l’ho conosciuto grazie a Piero all’Inter. Faceva tanto lavoro, vedevo come costruiva la rete di osservatori. Alcuni acquisti erano state sue intenzioni. Cercavo un ds che volesse scommettere con me, lui disse sì quando ancora non si sapeva se il closing si sarebbe fatto. Gli rimborsavo le spese durante quel periodo, ha avuto grande coraggio. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta giusta con lui. Credo che il bilancio sia stato positivo. Maldini= Io gli avevo proposto di lavorare al Milan. Immaginavo un Milan a due punte, Maldini e Mirabelli che si completassero. Massimiliano che aveva fatto gavetta ed esperienza con un campione. Paolo ha preferito non accettare, bisogna chiedere a lui perché ha poi detto sì a Elliott. Forse gli piaceva di più il progetto. Non so se oggi hanno più soldi di quelli che avevo io, ma spendono di più per il management. Hanno investito di più sulla parte dirigenziale. Prendere Bonucci fu un errore, mentre il rinnovo di Donnarumma no.".



Gianni e Pinotto in confronto a sti due sono due luminari. Altro che "fatto anche cose buone", frase che ricorda certe difese del ventennio che sento da una vita...per fortuna loro un ventennio non sono durati e neanche un biennio. Damnatio memoriae.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> "ha fatto anche cose buone"



“ e ma ha bonificato le paludi “


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Fassone è riuscito a farmi rivalutare le teorie di Lombroso.

Ho detto tutto.

Fassone è l’antitesi della kalokagathìa greca.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> “ e ma ha bonificato le paludi “



Quando c’era Fassone, i treni arrivavano in orario.


----------



## Emme (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sporitalia sul Milan:"Il suo addio al Milan dopo poco più di un anno:"C’è rammarico di noi dirigenti per aver iniziato un lavoro e aver seminato, però poi non abbiamo potuto completare il lavoro. Credo che *il proprietario abbia sottovalutato la difficoltà di restituire il prestito di 18 mesi*. Pensava di avere un debito piccolo rispetto al bene che aveva. Non è riuscito nei tempi previsti a fare l’operazione, ci ha rimesso tanti soldi e la proprietà è passata ad altri. Se riporto la mia testa ad agosto 2016 quando ricevetti la telefonata dei cinesi, credo che chiunque al mio posto non avrebbe resistito a prendere parte al progetto Milan. Inoltre stavano trattando con Fininvest e col supporto di un advisor importante. Se il Milan e Fininvest cedono a questo signore, è perché c’era un progetto serio. Ero onorato di farne parte. Abbiamo commesso anche errori, però abbiamo fatto anche cose buone. Nei 15 mesi di gestione abbiamo cercato di fare il meglio possibile per creare un buon progetto e creare entusiamo. Dopo vari mesi si percepivano le difficoltà finanziarie e non credevo finisse così a luglio 2018. Gli ultimi mesi sono stati una sofferenza, non potevamo agire sul mercato e c’era dispiacere. Yonghong Li ha perso il Milan a causa dei debiti contratti, doveva restituire il debito corrente da 32 milioni e per il resto c’era tempo fino ad ottobre. Ma è andato in default non avendo restituito quei soldi. Non l’ho più sentito dopo, prima comunque parlavo quasi solo con Han Li dato che parlava anche inglese. L’ho anche risentito ed è stato sempre affettuoso con me. Il danno maggiore l’hanno subito più loro di me. Mirabelli DS? Era il primo collaboratore di Ausilio e l’ho conosciuto grazie a Piero all’Inter. Faceva tanto lavoro, vedevo come costruiva la rete di osservatori. Alcuni acquisti erano state sue intenzioni. Cercavo un ds che volesse scommettere con me, lui disse sì quando ancora non si sapeva se il closing si sarebbe fatto. Gli rimborsavo le spese durante quel periodo, ha avuto grande coraggio. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta giusta con lui. Credo che il bilancio sia stato positivo. Maldini= Io gli avevo proposto di lavorare al Milan. Immaginavo un Milan a due punte, Maldini e Mirabelli che si completassero. Massimiliano che aveva fatto gavetta ed esperienza con un campione. Paolo ha preferito non accettare, bisogna chiedere a lui perché ha poi detto sì a Elliott. Forse gli piaceva di più il progetto. Non so se oggi hanno più soldi di quelli che avevo io, ma spendono di più per il management. Hanno investito di più sulla parte dirigenziale. Prendere Bonucci fu un errore, mentre il rinnovo di Donnarumma no.".



Dichiarazione di una testa di legno qls, ha preso il suo indennizzo per i vari lavori sporchi fatti, bon..adesso si é tornati al vecchio mondo fatato...


----------



## Milanista di Milano (2 Agosto 2019)

Sportitalia discarica di figliocci moggiani... immagino che nessuno gli abbia chiesto del presunto giovane calciatore brasiliano Nathan Soares, che ora fa il dj


----------



## Black (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sporitalia sul Milan:"Il suo addio al Milan dopo poco più di un anno:"C’è rammarico di noi dirigenti per aver iniziato un lavoro e aver seminato, però poi non abbiamo potuto completare il lavoro. Credo che *il proprietario abbia sottovalutato la difficoltà di restituire il prestito di 18 mesi*. Pensava di avere un debito piccolo rispetto al bene che aveva. Non è riuscito nei tempi previsti a fare l’operazione, ci ha rimesso tanti soldi e la proprietà è passata ad altri. Se riporto la mia testa ad agosto 2016 quando ricevetti la telefonata dei cinesi, credo che chiunque al mio posto non avrebbe resistito a prendere parte al progetto Milan. Inoltre stavano trattando con Fininvest e col supporto di un advisor importante. Se il Milan e Fininvest cedono a questo signore, è perché c’era un progetto serio. Ero onorato di farne parte. Abbiamo commesso anche errori, però abbiamo fatto anche cose buone. Nei 15 mesi di gestione abbiamo cercato di fare il meglio possibile per creare un buon progetto e creare entusiamo. Dopo vari mesi si percepivano le difficoltà finanziarie e non credevo finisse così a luglio 2018. Gli ultimi mesi sono stati una sofferenza, non potevamo agire sul mercato e c’era dispiacere. Yonghong Li ha perso il Milan a causa dei debiti contratti, doveva restituire il debito corrente da 32 milioni e per il resto c’era tempo fino ad ottobre. Ma è andato in default non avendo restituito quei soldi. Non l’ho più sentito dopo, prima comunque parlavo quasi solo con Han Li dato che parlava anche inglese. L’ho anche risentito ed è stato sempre affettuoso con me. Il danno maggiore l’hanno subito più loro di me. Mirabelli DS? Era il primo collaboratore di Ausilio e l’ho conosciuto grazie a Piero all’Inter. Faceva tanto lavoro, vedevo come costruiva la rete di osservatori. Alcuni acquisti erano state sue intenzioni. Cercavo un ds che volesse scommettere con me, lui disse sì quando ancora non si sapeva se il closing si sarebbe fatto. Gli rimborsavo le spese durante quel periodo, ha avuto grande coraggio. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta giusta con lui. Credo che il bilancio sia stato positivo. Maldini= Io gli avevo proposto di lavorare al Milan. Immaginavo un Milan a due punte, Maldini e Mirabelli che si completassero. Massimiliano che aveva fatto gavetta ed esperienza con un campione. Paolo ha preferito non accettare, bisogna chiedere a lui perché ha poi detto sì a Elliott. Forse gli piaceva di più il progetto. Non so se oggi hanno più soldi di quelli che avevo io, ma spendono di più per il management. Hanno investito di più sulla parte dirigenziale. Prendere Bonucci fu un errore, mentre il rinnovo di Donnarumma no.".



pagliaccio. Dovrebbero vietargli di rilasciare interviste. Ha fatto una figuraccia su tutta la linea, società, mercato, risultati sul campo. Le scelte folli di quell'estate delle "cose formali" le paghiamo ancora


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sporitalia sul Milan:"Il suo addio al Milan dopo poco più di un anno:"C’è rammarico di noi dirigenti per aver iniziato un lavoro e aver seminato, però poi non abbiamo potuto completare il lavoro. Credo che *il proprietario abbia sottovalutato la difficoltà di restituire il prestito di 18 mesi*. Pensava di avere un debito piccolo rispetto al bene che aveva. Non è riuscito nei tempi previsti a fare l’operazione, ci ha rimesso tanti soldi e la proprietà è passata ad altri. Se riporto la mia testa ad agosto 2016 quando ricevetti la telefonata dei cinesi, credo che chiunque al mio posto non avrebbe resistito a prendere parte al progetto Milan. Inoltre stavano trattando con Fininvest e col supporto di un advisor importante. Se il Milan e Fininvest cedono a questo signore, è perché c’era un progetto serio. Ero onorato di farne parte. Abbiamo commesso anche errori, però abbiamo fatto anche cose buone. Nei 15 mesi di gestione abbiamo cercato di fare il meglio possibile per creare un buon progetto e creare entusiamo. Dopo vari mesi si percepivano le difficoltà finanziarie e non credevo finisse così a luglio 2018. Gli ultimi mesi sono stati una sofferenza, non potevamo agire sul mercato e c’era dispiacere. Yonghong Li ha perso il Milan a causa dei debiti contratti, doveva restituire il debito corrente da 32 milioni e per il resto c’era tempo fino ad ottobre. Ma è andato in default non avendo restituito quei soldi. Non l’ho più sentito dopo, prima comunque parlavo quasi solo con Han Li dato che parlava anche inglese. L’ho anche risentito ed è stato sempre affettuoso con me. Il danno maggiore l’hanno subito più loro di me. Mirabelli DS? Era il primo collaboratore di Ausilio e l’ho conosciuto grazie a Piero all’Inter. Faceva tanto lavoro, vedevo come costruiva la rete di osservatori. Alcuni acquisti erano state sue intenzioni. Cercavo un ds che volesse scommettere con me, lui disse sì quando ancora non si sapeva se il closing si sarebbe fatto. Gli rimborsavo le spese durante quel periodo, ha avuto grande coraggio. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta giusta con lui. Credo che il bilancio sia stato positivo. Maldini= Io gli avevo proposto di lavorare al Milan. Immaginavo un Milan a due punte, Maldini e Mirabelli che si completassero. Massimiliano che aveva fatto gavetta ed esperienza con un campione. Paolo ha preferito non accettare, bisogna chiedere a lui perché ha poi detto sì a Elliott. Forse gli piaceva di più il progetto. Non so se oggi hanno più soldi di quelli che avevo io, ma spendono di più per il management. Hanno investito di più sulla parte dirigenziale. Prendere Bonucci fu un errore, mentre il rinnovo di Donnarumma no.".



Ricostruzione imbarazzante..meglio nemmeno entrare nei dettagli, ci sarebbe da distruggerlo umanamente..

Rivediamolo all'opera, sto incantatore di serpenti, nel suo intervento più celebre






Spettacolo


----------



## Milo (2 Agosto 2019)

Però di tutti i debiti che ha lasciato al club costringendoci a rinunciare al’Europa non ha detto niente vero? Ha fatto cose buone certo.


----------



## Sam (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quando c’era Fassone, i treni arrivavano in orario.


Nel suo caso sarebbe più:
Quando c’era Fassone, le cartelle esattoriali arrivavano in orario.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Sam ha scritto:


> Nel suo caso sarebbe più:
> Quando c’era Fassone, le cartelle esattoriali arrivavano in orario.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ricostruzione imbarazzante..meglio nemmeno entrare nei dettagli, ci sarebbe da distruggerlo umanamente..
> 
> Rivediamolo all'opera, sto incantatore di serpenti, nel suo intervento più celebre
> 
> ...



Penso di non aver mai visto un uomo più brutto di costui. Offende il mio senso estetico, dico davvero.

Sembra uscito dalla mente di H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sporitalia sul Milan:"Il suo addio al Milan dopo poco più di un anno:"C’è rammarico di noi dirigenti per aver iniziato un lavoro e aver seminato, però poi non abbiamo potuto completare il lavoro. Credo che *il proprietario abbia sottovalutato la difficoltà di restituire il prestito di 18 mesi*. Pensava di avere un debito piccolo rispetto al bene che aveva. Non è riuscito nei tempi previsti a fare l’operazione, ci ha rimesso tanti soldi e la proprietà è passata ad altri. Se riporto la mia testa ad agosto 2016 quando ricevetti la telefonata dei cinesi, credo che chiunque al mio posto non avrebbe resistito a prendere parte al progetto Milan. Inoltre stavano trattando con Fininvest e col supporto di un advisor importante. Se il Milan e Fininvest cedono a questo signore, è perché c’era un progetto serio. Ero onorato di farne parte. Abbiamo commesso anche errori, però abbiamo fatto anche cose buone. Nei 15 mesi di gestione abbiamo cercato di fare il meglio possibile per creare un buon progetto e creare entusiamo. Dopo vari mesi si percepivano le difficoltà finanziarie e non credevo finisse così a luglio 2018. Gli ultimi mesi sono stati una sofferenza, non potevamo agire sul mercato e c’era dispiacere. Yonghong Li ha perso il Milan a causa dei debiti contratti, doveva restituire il debito corrente da 32 milioni e per il resto c’era tempo fino ad ottobre. Ma è andato in default non avendo restituito quei soldi. Non l’ho più sentito dopo, prima comunque parlavo quasi solo con Han Li dato che parlava anche inglese. L’ho anche risentito ed è stato sempre affettuoso con me. Il danno maggiore l’hanno subito più loro di me. Mirabelli DS? Era il primo collaboratore di Ausilio e l’ho conosciuto grazie a Piero all’Inter. Faceva tanto lavoro, vedevo come costruiva la rete di osservatori. Alcuni acquisti erano state sue intenzioni. Cercavo un ds che volesse scommettere con me, lui disse sì quando ancora non si sapeva se il closing si sarebbe fatto. Gli rimborsavo le spese durante quel periodo, ha avuto grande coraggio. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta giusta con lui. Credo che il bilancio sia stato positivo. Maldini= Io gli avevo proposto di lavorare al Milan. Immaginavo un Milan a due punte, Maldini e Mirabelli che si completassero. Massimiliano che aveva fatto gavetta ed esperienza con un campione. Paolo ha preferito non accettare, bisogna chiedere a lui perché ha poi detto sì a Elliott. Forse gli piaceva di più il progetto. Non so se oggi hanno più soldi di quelli che avevo io, ma spendono di più per il management. Hanno investito di più sulla parte dirigenziale. Prendere Bonucci fu un errore, mentre il rinnovo di Donnarumma no.".


Peggiore AD della storia del Milan, non dovrebbe avere neanche rilasciare interviste se avesse un briciolo di dignità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Penso di non aver mai visto un uomo più brutto di costui. Offende il mio senso estetico, dico davvero.
> 
> Sembra uscito dalla mente di H.P. Lovecraft.



Avrebbe potuto recitare come mutante in atto di forza senza bisogno di alcun trucco..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Avrebbe potuto recitare come mutante in atto di forza senza bisogno di alcun trucco..



Sono morto ahahah ahahahahahaha 

Non posso darti la reputazione perché mi dice che ne ho date troppe nelle ultime 24 ore, ma mi hai steso.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Fassone è riuscito a farmi rivalutare le teorie di Lombroso.
> 
> Ho detto tutto.
> 
> ...



Quando c'era Fassone, si dormiva con le porte aperte


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sporitalia sul Milan:"Il suo addio al Milan dopo poco più di un anno:"C’è rammarico di noi dirigenti per aver iniziato un lavoro e aver seminato, però poi non abbiamo potuto completare il lavoro. Credo che *il proprietario abbia sottovalutato la difficoltà di restituire il prestito di 18 mesi*. Pensava di avere un debito piccolo rispetto al bene che aveva. Non è riuscito nei tempi previsti a fare l’operazione, ci ha rimesso tanti soldi e la proprietà è passata ad altri. Se riporto la mia testa ad agosto 2016 quando ricevetti la telefonata dei cinesi, credo che chiunque al mio posto non avrebbe resistito a prendere parte al progetto Milan. Inoltre stavano trattando con Fininvest e col supporto di un advisor importante. Se il Milan e Fininvest cedono a questo signore, è perché c’era un progetto serio. Ero onorato di farne parte. Abbiamo commesso anche errori, però abbiamo fatto anche cose buone. Nei 15 mesi di gestione abbiamo cercato di fare il meglio possibile per creare un buon progetto e creare entusiamo. Dopo vari mesi si percepivano le difficoltà finanziarie e non credevo finisse così a luglio 2018. Gli ultimi mesi sono stati una sofferenza, non potevamo agire sul mercato e c’era dispiacere. Yonghong Li ha perso il Milan a causa dei debiti contratti, doveva restituire il debito corrente da 32 milioni e per il resto c’era tempo fino ad ottobre. Ma è andato in default non avendo restituito quei soldi. Non l’ho più sentito dopo, prima comunque parlavo quasi solo con Han Li dato che parlava anche inglese. L’ho anche risentito ed è stato sempre affettuoso con me. Il danno maggiore l’hanno subito più loro di me. Mirabelli DS? Era il primo collaboratore di Ausilio e l’ho conosciuto grazie a Piero all’Inter. Faceva tanto lavoro, vedevo come costruiva la rete di osservatori. Alcuni acquisti erano state sue intenzioni. Cercavo un ds che volesse scommettere con me, lui disse sì quando ancora non si sapeva se il closing si sarebbe fatto. Gli rimborsavo le spese durante quel periodo, ha avuto grande coraggio. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta giusta con lui. Credo che il bilancio sia stato positivo. Maldini= Io gli avevo proposto di lavorare al Milan. Immaginavo un Milan a due punte, Maldini e Mirabelli che si completassero. Massimiliano che aveva fatto gavetta ed esperienza con un campione. Paolo ha preferito non accettare, bisogna chiedere a lui perché ha poi detto sì a Elliott. Forse gli piaceva di più il progetto. Non so se oggi hanno più soldi di quelli che avevo io, ma spendono di più per il management. Hanno investito di più sulla parte dirigenziale. Prendere Bonucci fu un errore, mentre il rinnovo di Donnarumma no.".



C'era una volta un cinese scemo..... 
Un giorno forse scopriremo la verità. Un giorno ma non ancora, non ancora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *C'era una volta un cinese brianzolo*.....
> Un giorno forse scopriremo la verità. Un giorno ma non ancora, non ancora.



Fixed.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Agosto 2019)

Tra un po' ci fanno portare i libri in tribunale e ancora hanno il coraggio di parlare


----------



## koti (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sporitalia sul Milan:"Il suo addio al Milan dopo poco più di un anno:"C’è rammarico di noi dirigenti per aver iniziato un lavoro e aver seminato, però poi non abbiamo potuto completare il lavoro. Credo che *il proprietario abbia sottovalutato la difficoltà di restituire il prestito di 18 mesi*. Pensava di avere un debito piccolo rispetto al bene che aveva. Non è riuscito nei tempi previsti a fare l’operazione, ci ha rimesso tanti soldi e la proprietà è passata ad altri. Se riporto la mia testa ad agosto 2016 quando ricevetti la telefonata dei cinesi, credo che chiunque al mio posto non avrebbe resistito a prendere parte al progetto Milan. Inoltre stavano trattando con Fininvest e col supporto di un advisor importante. Se il Milan e Fininvest cedono a questo signore, è perché c’era un progetto serio. Ero onorato di farne parte. Abbiamo commesso anche errori, però abbiamo fatto anche cose buone. Nei 15 mesi di gestione abbiamo cercato di fare il meglio possibile per creare un buon progetto e creare entusiamo. Dopo vari mesi si percepivano le difficoltà finanziarie e non credevo finisse così a luglio 2018. Gli ultimi mesi sono stati una sofferenza, non potevamo agire sul mercato e c’era dispiacere. Yonghong Li ha perso il Milan a causa dei debiti contratti, doveva restituire il debito corrente da 32 milioni e per il resto c’era tempo fino ad ottobre. Ma è andato in default non avendo restituito quei soldi. Non l’ho più sentito dopo, prima comunque parlavo quasi solo con Han Li dato che parlava anche inglese. L’ho anche risentito ed è stato sempre affettuoso con me. Il danno maggiore l’hanno subito più loro di me. Mirabelli DS? Era il primo collaboratore di Ausilio e l’ho conosciuto grazie a Piero all’Inter. Faceva tanto lavoro, vedevo come costruiva la rete di osservatori. Alcuni acquisti erano state sue intenzioni. Cercavo un ds che volesse scommettere con me, lui disse sì quando ancora non si sapeva se il closing si sarebbe fatto. Gli rimborsavo le spese durante quel periodo, ha avuto grande coraggio. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta giusta con lui. Credo che il bilancio sia stato positivo. Maldini= Io gli avevo proposto di lavorare al Milan. Immaginavo un Milan a due punte, Maldini e Mirabelli che si completassero. Massimiliano che aveva fatto gavetta ed esperienza con un campione. Paolo ha preferito non accettare, bisogna chiedere a lui perché ha poi detto sì a Elliott. Forse gli piaceva di più il progetto. Non so se oggi hanno più soldi di quelli che avevo io, ma spendono di più per il management. Hanno investito di più sulla parte dirigenziale. Prendere Bonucci fu un errore, mentre il rinnovo di Donnarumma no.".



Sulla gazzetta afferma che senza Bonucci avrebbero preso Belotti, immagino a 70/80 milioni. Dio santo.


----------



## Goro (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fassone a Sporitalia sul Milan:"Il suo addio al Milan dopo poco più di un anno:"C’è rammarico di noi dirigenti per aver iniziato un lavoro e aver seminato, però poi non abbiamo potuto completare il lavoro. Credo che *il proprietario abbia sottovalutato la difficoltà di restituire il prestito di 18 mesi*. Pensava di avere un debito piccolo rispetto al bene che aveva. Non è riuscito nei tempi previsti a fare l’operazione, ci ha rimesso tanti soldi e la proprietà è passata ad altri. Se riporto la mia testa ad agosto 2016 quando ricevetti la telefonata dei cinesi, credo che chiunque al mio posto non avrebbe resistito a prendere parte al progetto Milan. Inoltre stavano trattando con Fininvest e col supporto di un advisor importante. Se il Milan e Fininvest cedono a questo signore, è perché c’era un progetto serio. Ero onorato di farne parte. Abbiamo commesso anche errori, però abbiamo fatto anche cose buone. Nei 15 mesi di gestione abbiamo cercato di fare il meglio possibile per creare un buon progetto e creare entusiamo. Dopo vari mesi si percepivano le difficoltà finanziarie e non credevo finisse così a luglio 2018. Gli ultimi mesi sono stati una sofferenza, non potevamo agire sul mercato e c’era dispiacere. Yonghong Li ha perso il Milan a causa dei debiti contratti, doveva restituire il debito corrente da 32 milioni e per il resto c’era tempo fino ad ottobre. Ma è andato in default non avendo restituito quei soldi. Non l’ho più sentito dopo, prima comunque parlavo quasi solo con Han Li dato che parlava anche inglese. L’ho anche risentito ed è stato sempre affettuoso con me. Il danno maggiore l’hanno subito più loro di me. Mirabelli DS? Era il primo collaboratore di Ausilio e l’ho conosciuto grazie a Piero all’Inter. Faceva tanto lavoro, vedevo come costruiva la rete di osservatori. Alcuni acquisti erano state sue intenzioni. Cercavo un ds che volesse scommettere con me, lui disse sì quando ancora non si sapeva se il closing si sarebbe fatto. Gli rimborsavo le spese durante quel periodo, ha avuto grande coraggio. Io penso di aver fatto la scelta giusta con lui. Credo che il bilancio sia stato positivo. Maldini= Io gli avevo proposto di lavorare al Milan. Immaginavo un Milan a due punte, Maldini e Mirabelli che si completassero. Massimiliano che aveva fatto gavetta ed esperienza con un campione. Paolo ha preferito non accettare, bisogna chiedere a lui perché ha poi detto sì a Elliott. Forse gli piaceva di più il progetto. Non so se oggi hanno più soldi di quelli che avevo io, ma spendono di più per il management. Hanno investito di più sulla parte dirigenziale. Prendere Bonucci fu un errore, mentre il rinnovo di Donnarumma no.".



Vergognoso, ne ha combinate di tutti i colori... l'APACF show, l'interizzazione, il teatrino con Pallotta, "non mi importa da dove vengono i soldi", la storia CR7, l'autorinnovo, la causa, il voler "rovinare" Maldini, il togliere quell'incapace di Mirabelli dallo staff dell'Inter... Assurdo parli ancora, faccia tosta indescrivibile.


----------

